# Does Tart Cherry Juice Really Work??



## mountainbikeblogger (Feb 14, 2011)

It's quite often that I'm checking my Facebook page and there is almost always someone who has a question regarding a drink to combat inflammation and/or proper recovery. I'm sure you've seen these posts and then you see a ton of replies from random people that want to get their two cents in.

Now I get to get my two cents in as well!! 

I have a mountain biking website and even though it might be frowned upon for people to use a forum to post their website links on here, well here goes!

About a month ago I wrote an article that has to do with the benefits regarding the consumption of Tart Cherry Juice. This is a great drink because the antioxidants in this drink will combat the likelihood of inflammation among your tendons or ligaments. It is also great because someone with arthritis can benefit from drinking Tart Cherry Juice too!

Here is the link to that article:

The Sweet Truth about Tart Cherry Juice


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Good article. Does cherry juice lose their nutritional values as fast as some of the other juices? How about just eating cherry's or making your own juice? Is that better?

There are tons of food that we should eat but don't. Top of my list would be cabbage, kale, walnuts, goji berries, blue berries, cranberries (are there any bad berries?) pumpkin seeds to name a few... Instead we eat french fries, lots of meat, lots of bread, etc. and then wonder why we feel bad and are sick.


----------



## mountainbikeblogger (Feb 14, 2011)

Poe4soul,

I see that you asked some good questions and I liked the points that you brought up as well. As far as cherry juice losing its nutritional value over time, I haven't heard of that happening. When I'm training for a big race I tend to go through a 32 oz. bottle of this drink in about a week and keep it refrigerated after opening it. So I don't think it has time to lose its nutritional value. I would have to imagine that just eating cherries or making your own juice would be just as good as you would be cutting out the middle man.

I couldn't imagine that there are any bad berries to eat and I really like your idea's for alternative foods that could be consumed!! Being that Tart Cherry Juice is obviously Tart and has an aftertaste the takes a while to get used to, sometimes I'll add some of the juice to a smoothie that I'm preparing for myself!! I normally put in a some canned fruit or fresh fruit along with a banana (for potassium), and blend it up and before my workout and then put it in the refrigerator. That way my recovery drink is ready for me once I get home from a grueling workout!!

...Are there really people who consume lots of French fries?? (being sarcastic)


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it works fine.. certainly helps things..

Also I used to drink the juice a few years ago (at Trader Joes) then just stopped it because I had stopped drinking fruit juice in general. Then I had switched to buying a bottle of the extract itself. I would drink a ounce or two right from the bottle (really sweet, says to mix with water) but I would use it (and did not get sick when I had it..) Then I got on my organic kick even more and had to order that online (the one I wanted) but by then figured I was getting so healthy with other things I was doing that I just stopped getting it..

But think it would be great if you drink fruit juice (probably the best one you can drink..) I just started taking an Omega 3 supplement (and then went really hardcore with drinking Organic Apple cider vinegar with water in the morning..)--and with that I never got sick...

Am sure that would be okay for recovery purposes also drinking the juice (but would opt for the extract, think you get a stronger concentration of it that way..)


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Pitted Cherries in the NutriBullet make use of flesh and skins along with pineapple, kale, spinach, banana, almonds, and flax seed. Suits me well. Tastes great, too!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

It seems every every other month a new wonder food comes along, with the usual bloggers extolling its virtues.


----------

